# Treiber: T-Concept xi321 für WinXP



## Bluebird (3. Januar 2002)

hat jemand ne ahnung wo man die herbekommt...auf der telekomseite gibts die net..(sind treiber für ne telefonanlage)


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (3. Januar 2002)

hi,

http://www.telekom.de/dtag/faq2/download/0,10302,423-2-0-4,00.html

du kannst die von 2k auch unter xp laufen lassen, also wenn es um die konfiguration geht (über isdn) funzed es bei mir.


----------



## Bluebird (4. Januar 2002)

danke...ich versuchs mal


----------

